# Dan Murphys - Melbourne



## adam77 (12/12/11)

I will be in Melbourne on holidays with the family in early January.

I understand that Dan Murphy stores in Melbourne stock a bigger range of local beers that you can't get in Brisbane.

Can anyone tell me a good Dan Murphys with the biggest range?

Thanks,

Adam.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (12/12/11)

Adam, I think they all pretty much hold the same stock (with regards Beers). Although i have noticed the DM down my way do stock a heap of local wines specific to my area as well.


----------



## yum beer (12/12/11)

Go to the dan murphys website and it will tell you what shops have stock of the beers your after, but generally they are all the same.


----------



## Charst (12/12/11)

Campbellfield has a better range than Coburg but if your down for a few days Fk Dan Murphy's. 
Head to Purvis Beer on Bridge Rd Richmond. also surrey hills.
Slow beer is great but shut ATM due to moving.


----------



## DU99 (13/12/11)

i find their south melbourne store has a very good range and its just 2mins from the south melbourne market and swords at the market have small range of beer..


----------



## OneEye (13/12/11)

What parts of Melbourne will you be staying in?


----------



## 6tri6ple6 (13/12/11)

+1 for Purvis cellars. Went there on a recent trip to Melbourne. OMG!!! A wall of beer!!! A bit overwhelming actually. Picked up some amazing stuff tho....


----------



## Pistol (13/12/11)

The Local Taphouse has also opened the Local Bottlo down there, should be worth checking out.


----------



## adam77 (14/12/11)

Down with the family. Staying at a mate's unit at St Kilda - he will be overseas on holidays.

Will check out Purvis and Local Taphouse bottle shops.

Trying to pop into a few breweries that will be open also such as Red Hill near Mornington.

Thanks,

Adam.


----------



## chrisgill33 (14/12/11)

Staying in St Kilda hey. There's a place on Acland St (near Barkly St end) that has 600 beers, lots of great stuff there. However, the bottleshop next to the local Taphouse on Carlisle St in St Kilda (called Local Provisions I think) has a supremo range of rare and hard to find quality beers and boasts 800+? You'll be in walking distance of 2 of Melbournes best bottleshops.



adam77 said:


> Down with the family. Staying at a mate's unit at St Kilda - he will be overseas on holidays.
> 
> Will check out Purvis and Local Taphouse bottle shops.
> 
> ...


----------

